
Show DN: Inward – Where Techno Meets Giphy - alexpate
https://inward.audio/
======
alexpate
This is a little hack project that I made over the weekend. Inspired mostly by
another really cool site (Trif), and wanting to play around with the web audio
api.

It's pretty pointless, but was fun building it none-the-less!

Have written up a bit about how it works, as well as put all of the source
code on GitHub for anyone interested
([https://github.com/alexpate/inward](https://github.com/alexpate/inward))

